# New Colors I'm Getting! What color are they?



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*New Colors I'm Getting! What color are they?..American Fantails*

As most of you know...I'm terrible with colors and trying to learn them.

I started out with ALL Saddle (silver and red) American Fantails. All babies were Saddles. I wanted some new colors, so I purchased 1 black cock, 1 khaki hen and 1 blue check hen. Funny thing though.....the saddle's would NOT pair off with any of these birds. The saddles stay together.....even now that I have alot more solid colors and splashes (confused) I got 1 saddle baby from the 'new' birds, and 'that' one paired off with one of the old saddles!

So this is what I got.......This baby is out of a 'very light blue/silver bar hen and a black splash cock......RED? (my camera is not the greatest, so it doesn't do the color any justice) He/she is a yellow/orange in true light.

















This one here is out of a blue check hen and black cock (sorry for the blur..he moved) what color?









A similar color as the previous bird, but parents were khaki hen and black cock (bird on the right)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

And this little youngster with 'feathered legs'!
I'm getting alot of 'bronzing' (?) on my birds. This one has a small amount on the chest. He's the only American Fantail I have with feathered legs (he's 2 months old now)


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

This is the ONLY other Red (?) baby I got. His mom is White and his dad is the cock in the 4th picture (bird on the right with the bronze colored wings) in the 1st post. Is this Red?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The first recessive red baby may be dilute, in which it would be recessive yellow. That means both parents are carying RR. If it is dilute, then that means the dad is carrying dilute as well. The next two are blue t-patterns (blue velvets) with toy stencil bronze. Then the last one is also recessive red  Birds carrying recessive red can show varying amounts of bronze but it usually moults out. Toy stencil bronze does not though. It's also called "modena bronze".


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The first is dilute, no down hair anywhere.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Print Tippler said:


> The first is dilute, no down hair anywhere.


The 1st one (red baby), was bald for the longest time.....he never had the yellow down. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> The first recessive red baby may be dilute, in which it would be recessive yellow. That means both parents are carying RR. If it is dilute, then that means the dad is carrying dilute as well. The next two are blue t-patterns (blue velvets) with toy stencil bronze. Then the last one is also recessive red  Birds carrying recessive red can show varying amounts of bronze but it usually moults out. Toy stencil bronze does not though. It's also called "modena bronze".


The last red one is 1 year old. His color never changed.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, the lack of down means it is dilute for sure  As for the last one not changing, I'm not surprised. I was referring to birds who are carrying RR recessively (heterozygous for it, so not RR physically). Those are the ones who show red tint as kids and usually loose most or all of it after moulting


----------

